# Is he a true buckskin?



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

These are pictures of my Mustang that I sold back in October. When I first bought him the fall before he was very light but he got darker. He Has ever sign that he is a buckskin but other people tend to disagree. He does have a dorsal stripe but its faint and I don't know if I got any pictures of that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks bay to me, and his back looks to have counter shading.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I would guess bay too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, that is basically what he turned into, I think. I just didn't know that bays could have the white muzzles too. He is a mustangs and sometimes they have like their own color code, lol. He also has the color in his mane in tail. Mixed with white. You can't really tell in some of those pics because I had to pull his mane because he ripped a HUGE chunk out and it looked awful!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

He's a bay. Possibly the color people will have some fancy name for the oddness of his color  

But no, not a buckskin. At least not recognizable by color association specifics.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a sun faded bay.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I figured he is more of a bay now. He was five in that picture and I bought him when he was four and that is when he was much lighter. I tried to find pictures of then but all of them were in the barn area which was dark so it wasn't a good example. I think he just got darker with age, he could possibly turn into a dark bay, but right now his coat is still very light. I sold him to someone close by so that I could still see him


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a bay a lot like that! When I got her I was almost positive she was a buckskin...she very much looked buckskin...but...nope...she was a bay!


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Humm that's interesting. My first impression was Bay...but he doesn't seem to have the red coloring that bays have because of agouti. My QH bay mare is similar to that color in summer...mainly due to sun bleaching though. She has a light muzzle too but its due to her having Mealy/Pangare. Too bad you couldn't get him color tested.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

anshorsenut88 said:


> Humm that's interesting. My first impression was Bay...but he doesn't seem to have the red coloring that bays have because of agouti. My QH bay mare is similar to that color in summer...mainly due to sun bleaching though. She has a light muzzle too but its due to her having Mealy/Pangare. Too bad you couldn't get him color tested.


Yeah I know. If I had kept him I was going to do a DNA test on him and stuff to see who is parents were if they had been captured or not and to see what color his parents were. I know he is from Utah, which I'm pretty sure the Kiger Mustangs run up there as well and they are buckskin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just fyi, as far as I know, there is no test to test against all horses to see who their breeding is. you have to have a "Potential sire" and "potential dam" to test against. There is no centralized database for horse genetics.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

He looks like a dun to me...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> He looks like a dun to me...


He doesn't have a dorsal and does not appear to have any other primitive markings.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> He looks like a dun to me...


He isn't a dun.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No he isn't a dun, dun's look more different. I talked to someone to do with the BLM and they said I could have him DNA tested to see. So I'm not sure.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

eta: this is for whoever said dun, it's always good to learn somethin' new 

Here's a dun 










And here's a buckskin


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, he has a dorsal stripe but it's not defined as that is.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

She had a little more than the norm, but she's a pretty textbook dun. 

Binion is a pretty text book buckskin. But there are variations, of course.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, IMO he looks like a dark buckskin, almost borderline sooty. We had a buckskin colt that was nearly as golden brown as your mustang was and he also had a little bit of white "frosting" in his hair and we did the creme gene test on him and he tested positive for it, so I'm pretty sure that your mustang was a very dark buckskin if he had white hairs mixed in with his mane.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup i see a gold tint, though he is dark like a bay he still has gold shining through, i say possibly a very minimal Sooty/smutty Buckskin  though others may disagree and you'll truely never know for sure. though it is interesting to see the different colors, and YES mustangs do come funky colored lol my girl sure is and i am VERY tempted to get her tested just to know lol


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree, I've seen some really amazing looking mustangs. A friend of mine is always taking pics of them at the mustang challenges.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm.. I don't think he's a bay though, because he does have a faint dorsal stripe, and he has lighter on his muzzle, and more orange than most bays.
My friend has a dunalino that looks like a palomino, but she has a faint dorsal stripe, she is registered dunalino.
I'm not really sure what his color is, but it isn't a bay.
By the way, I know what a dun is, I have a red dun


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

DunOverIt said:


> I agree, I've seen some really amazing looking mustangs. A friend of mine is always taking pics of them at the mustang challenges.


Really? I worked for a lady that did the Mustang Challenge in Tennessee the October before this last one. It's pretty awesome. We named him Tonka, because he was HUGE, definately the tankiest Mustang I have seen. She was really lucky on him because he was actually super calm. Some of those people do amazing things with them though!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> By the way, I know what a dun is, I have a red dun


Oops! 

Well don't take it the wrong way. Usually on threads like these I have a tendency to find examples on the topic. It helps for others who might not know. 

As for that mustang, I judge a dun or a buckskin by the color standard. And a faded dorsal stripe doesn't equal a dun. A lot of horses get that type of shading when faded, or just because. 



> Really? I worked for a lady that did the Mustang Challenge in Tennessee the October before this last one. It's pretty awesome. We named him Tonka, because he was HUGE, definately the tankiest Mustang I have seen. She was really lucky on him because he was actually super calm. Some of those people do amazing things with them though!
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=893426#ixzz1GpUl4Di1
> ​


She is a forum friend. Might be on this one, too. She just got one of her own. He's just gorgeous. They ride the stock yards in fort worth with them and everything.


----------

